# Does This 6D Upgrade Make Sense?



## Cory (Jun 7, 2013)

Only a matter of time before I trade my T1i in for a 6D. Most of my photography is indoor volleyball for which I use the Canon 100 2.0 and 200 2.8II lenses with results that would even stun the editors of Sports Illustrated. 
Does it make sense to stick with the 100 and 200 for indoor sports (and the 100 2.0 for portraits), add a Canon 35 1.4 (I just really like primes) for most non-sports things and a 100-400 for outdoor sports, events, etc.?
So the proposed line-up would be:
6D
35 1.5
100 2.0
200 2.8
100-400 
Thanks.


----------



## Menace (Jun 7, 2013)

Thats a good selection you have there. Just be mindful of a couple of things when you switch o FF such as you'll lose some reach I.e. your 200mm will actually be 200 not 200mm x 1.6 etc. 

Secondly, as you like primes, have you considered 400 f5.6 instead of the zoom?

Also, will you keep your T1i as a back up body?

Have fun


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 7, 2013)

Menace said:


> Thats a good selection you have there. Just be mindful of a couple of things when you switch o FF such as you'll lose some reach I.e. your 200mm will actually be 200 not 200mm x 1.6 etc.
> 
> Secondly, as you like primes, have you considered 400 f5.6 instead of the zoom?
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Try 135L f2...you might like it


----------



## Sebring5 (Jun 7, 2013)

Menace said:


> Thats a good selection you have there. Just be mindful of a couple of things when you switch o FF such as you'll lose some reach I.e. your 200mm will actually be 200 not 200mm x 1.6 etc.
> 
> Secondly, as you like primes, have you considered 400 f5.6 instead of the zoom?
> 
> ...


 I would definitely recommend the 400 f5.6 instead of the 100-400. Lighter, faster and sharper images. I shoot birds with mine, mostly in flight. I've used both with my 6d.


----------



## Sebring5 (Jun 7, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Try out 135L f2


 For sure. You may want to drop the 35mm, 100mm and 200mm. Buy the 135mm f2 (I recommend Zeiss) and a real wide angle such as the 24mm, 28mm, Zeiss 18mm f3.5, or Zeiss 15mm f2.8. One of the tilt shift lens such as the T-Se 17mm or 24mm would be even better than the wide angle lens listed. There is also a 45mm and a 90mm tilt shift.


----------



## RGF (Jun 7, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Try 135L f2...you might like it



Will it be long enough?


----------



## Cory (Jun 8, 2013)

Hmmm. I tried the 135 2.0 (on my crop) and it was a little "inbetween" - too close on the side of the volleyball court and not long enough on the opposite side. For ff it might be PERFECT for the side which is where I tend to prefer most of the time anyway. Swap the 100 and 200 for a 135?
A 24 prime might make sense and would (the Canon 1.4 version) have the bonus of allowing me to use my high-end 77mm filters for landscapes which is the only place I use my filters anyway. 
A long prime sounds pretty enticing, but my son'll likely be in the high school band and the distance can rapidly change. Same with stuff like soccer. Maybe a 300 4.0 IS instead of the 100-400? 
Then, a 50 for general everything else?
So, if that makes a ton of sense:
Canon 6D
24 1.4
50 1.4 (nice and small for getting around nicely) or maybe just splurge for the 50 1.2
135 2.0
300 4.0 IS (not ruling out the 100-400 or maybe even a 70-300?)
Maybe?


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 13, 2013)

I was seriously considering a sigma 35mm because I felt my 50 was too close on a crop and not very sharp wide open. then I went fullframe and now that same 35 would be like a 22mm on my crop... and that is too wide.

so now I want a fifty, but none of the Canon options are sharp wide open. 

so maybe an 85 f1.2 is in my future... it is hard to tell.


----------

